# Single-speed/fixie for winter training



## arranandy (2 Aug 2013)

My apologies if this thread has been done before.

As the title suggests I'm looking for a ss/fixie for winter training. It would need to have road bike geometry, drop handlebars and mudguards. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm not looking for a super light carbon bike but just something aluminium or even steel.
Also some advice about gearing. Local area is best described as rolling.

Thanks


----------



## 1gearnoidea (2 Aug 2013)

Hi, I'm new here but, I've just bought a dawes mono, comes in road geo, drop bars and mudguards and more importantly is Steel!, ive been a roadie for 14 months and this last few weeks I've been Ss, it's great my avg speed has gone up and I'm loving it,I live in a very hilly area(Holme moss) and I'm managing on the oe setup of 48x18'it also comes with flip flop so 18 freewheel and 18 fixed...HTH...p.s there's one on eBay now brand new at half price


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2013)

If you want a challenge the Viking Road FX is a cheap weighty steel beast but iirc Giant Bowery's and Spesh Langsters are more common on club runs and other lighter frames. With Crud Road guards IMO almost any bike can be turned into a winter bike these days so the only filter for me would be does it have drops.
I don't think my gearing experience is great because my fixie is that heavy but I was running a 44t ring with 18t rear cog around the hills in West Fife but now all it sees (now a 44x16t fix) is Morborne bump or similar in Northamptonshire and occaisionaly the steeper hills in Rutland.


----------



## Arsen Gere (2 Aug 2013)

Watch for these on sale http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-track-13?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes They are offered under £300 sometimes. This belt drive one is ineresting http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-belter-12?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes .
You need to consider how to fix a puncture if you have a mudguard on the back as the wheel slides out horizontally. I cut mine a bit short which was a bit of a mistake but some mudguards can be pulled off.


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2013)

Don't make the same mistake I did. Decided my Pinarello Catena was too pretty for the ravages of winter and bought an old bike (with mudguard eyes) off eBay and built it up as fixed. Then after a few rides I decided it was so comfortable and such a nice looking bike that I couldn't possibly run it over winter. So, n+1 starts all over again. Mrs rb58 has been very understanding.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2013)

One of my collegues has ridden fixed for over 30 years for commuting/general riding, & his bike of the moment is a Planet X 'Pompino'

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35056668639.2076034.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## ayceejay (4 Aug 2013)

You might want to have a look at the tyre options as roadside repair in the cold is even less fun than when it is warm. You might also consider wider tyres, not 35mm monsters but 25mm or 27mm so make sure your bike can accommodate these.
My Masi cost me $700 new, I changed the wheels and saddle and put on pursuit bars and it is the perfect fixed machine.


----------



## SS Retro (5 Aug 2013)

Dolan FXE £574.99 





And another vote for the Dawes Mono if you can find one Reynolds Steel too love mine.


----------



## Christopher (5 Aug 2013)

Think the Dawes has been discontinued which is a shame. Looks a great bike.

You can get complete fixed-wheel bikes from State Bicycles for £399. They are steel and look a bit heavy. Might be okay for a hack/commuter though I can't find a review of them.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2013)

The Pearsons are always worth a look, even though they have silly names these days.

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/42153/Pearson-OnceMoreUntoTheBreach/

My Touche is coming up to 6 years old and about 18000 miles, its my commuter, general runabout and winter bike.

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/daves-bikes.11/view


----------



## Ricey155 (9 Aug 2013)

Just last night got my new SS flip flop Python of Ebay - 1st impression is good for the money £224 all in, solid build and quality parts - except for the brake levels and handlebars, brake blocks. it rides really nice and I've already binned the FIXED sprocket for the FREEWHEEL option just not hard core enough. 

bought as a turbo bike and winter nights project


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (9 Aug 2013)

As for gearing,46x18 for girls,46x17 daily driver,46x16 for a challenge,thats my take on it around Glasgow/South Lanarkshire


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Aug 2013)

48 x 16 for around Fife  Jokes aside fixed is the perfect winter commuter just clean and re-lube chain and tension accordingly, just keep pedaling


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2013)

I have a Trek 4th District (also discontinued unfortunately) which is an interesting bike in that it has moveable vertical dropouts. I'm not club rider but 44x17 can get me up most things out on the coast. I'm not sure how much I would enjoy taking it into the Lake District though.

It's a good little bike with carbon fork, clearance for 35mm SKS chromoplastics under the brake bridge, and a decent riding position. I would have preferred a Dawes Mono though so my advice would be to see if one pops up on Ebay.

Other bikes to look at include the Revolution Track from Edinburgh Bicycle Coop, and the On-one Pompino.


----------



## Noodley (11 Aug 2013)

2011 Langster. Nothing beats it for the perfect fixed/SS bike.


----------



## mcb2080 (12 Aug 2013)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> As for gearing,46x18 for girls,46x17 daily driver,46x16 for a challenge,thats my take on it around Glasgow/South Lanarkshire


 
I have the exact same gearing 46 front , 17 single and 16 fixed.

I live in East Kilbride but work in Glasgow so I keep the 17 on the bike for climbing home on windy days.

If I still lived in Glasgow, I would probably run a 14 or 15 cog.


----------

